

SecondLife Sued For Counterfeit Sex Toy Suit - keltecp11
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/09/16/secondlife_alderman_class_action_lawsuit/

======
mjgoins
Link mildly NSFW.

(Article too depressing to keep reading).

------
keltecp11
Court Case Info:
[http://regmedia.co.uk/2009/09/16/secondlife_alderman_class_a...](http://regmedia.co.uk/2009/09/16/secondlife_alderman_class_action_filing.pdf)

